# My first planted tank



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

So I am making my first attempt at growing plants in a ten gallon and thought I'd share a newb's progress. I'm not too great at taking pictures, but here's a couple of it newly running:

































The substrate is red fluorite with a layer of gravel on top, DIY co2 with an ADA glass diffuser my bf bought me for my birthday , regular old HOB filter and a 28 watt PC light. Right now there are two tiger barbs and three zebra danios living there and the plants are hygrophila, cryptocoryne, crinum and java fern.

Comments and advice appreciated!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey that is looking really good! 

If you take the plants, remove the lead weights, and plant them deep in the substrate you are going to have more plants than you know what to do with in no time whatsoever.


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I have trouble getting all the roots in the substrate, though. Is there a trick to this, and will replanting them stress the plants out? Because right now (without the weights) there are a couple of roots sticking up.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that is looking very nice!

I stink at planting too... lol Just dig a good hole first and fill in gently.

I just never know if its okay to pack the gravel down a bit or not.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes just make a hole or scoop some and then put it in and gently pack. The only ones that you have to be more careful with are the very delicated plants. (ie) HC 'cuba', glosso etc


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=699&d=1172339436

You want to avoid that. Take the wrapping off the roots and plant them bare in the gravel.

Crypts are especially good beginner plants, and personally, as a begginner with that size tank, I would suggest you did the entiiiire foreground with crypt wendtii and did the entire background with a line of java fern across the back. This would be beautiful and very easy to maintain. You wouldnt be looking at much money if you go to Menagerie. Their plants are cheap and the best in Toronto.

Otherwise though provided you plant the roots properly and barring acts of god, damage, algae outbreaks, etc, all those plants should do reasonably ok. The crypt especially will be guaranteed to survive.

I have a large Anubias you can have for free if you like. Its a bit under the weather at the moment and has some algae on it but it could really be made to turn around and be healthy.

Or you could just buy some real healthy one at the store. Easy plant also. You must remember though with plants like anubias and java fern not to bury the roots, but rather to tie them to a piece of wood with fishing line or similar material.










Heres my big anubias in better times. You can see its affixed directly to the wood along its rhyzome (the thickest part of the root from which the roots grow, not by the roots themselves.)

The roots actually grab onto the wood and the fishing line can eventually be removed.
You must do this for best results. Aquatic plants need to feel anchored and secure in a constant physical environment.


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I got all of these plants at menagerie. I realized that I should have removed the wrapping and did so. I've already seen some growth in fact, but I had a small outbreak of brown algae. I threw some otos in there and they have done an amazing job of cleaning up. I also noticed that the one plant by the filter didn't have any on it, so I moved the filter to the other side of the tank and this has helped as well. 

By the way, I did pick up some anubias nana from menagerie. Thanks for the offer, though!


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

So it hasn't even been a month and my plants have gone wild! I already have to do some trimming. I do have some algae, but my otos are on the case. Most of it is off of the plants and mostly on the glass. My plants are pearling beautifully  ! I didn't know they would grow so fast! Comments and advice appreciated!


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*niiiiice*

I love your tank, the drift wood is nicely placed and the plants 'scaping really balances everything.

I have a B.algea situation at this time and beside W.Change I rap a piece of filter media over the intake tube of the filter it captures a lot of the floating algea bits and I remove and clean that often.
It removes algea bits from the water & prevent algeas from entering the filter.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like a great start.


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

So now I'm trying to fine tune my ferts, but as I'm new to this, I'm having trouble diagnosing some of the deficiencies. As of now, all I'm using is Plant Gro by nutrifin but judging by the look of my plants I need something else. 
Anyone want to help me diagnose and treat? 
What I've noticed on my crypt is that some of the new growth leaves are coming in sort of brownish, a completely different colour from the original green. On my hygro, some of the older leaves have browning on the tips and edges , and are turning more of a whitish yellow. Also, on the bulb of the crinum there is a brown spot that's getting bigger. 
Here's some pics:

























I know, I need a better camera. Right now I just have a point and shoot and it doesn't take close ups well at all. The colors are also a bit off, but hopefully one of you can help me out.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*interesting*

Ok,
I will be following this tread.
I sem to have similar issue with someof my plants.
And I am using same fertililzer. I have no CO2 in there either so it will be interesting to see the comments.
A.


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess no one has any fert ideas? 

Unfortunately my tank was ransacked by my five year old brother while I was out of town. Little guy couldn't keep a fly alive for five minutes. Unfortunately I lost some fish and plants and I'm going to have to reorganize some things. The fish that are left are stressing badly... any ideas for how I can help them out?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

This is an excellent site for diagnosing plant deficiencies.
http://www.finostrom.com.gr/images/aqua/fertilizers/map.htm

For your fishies you may want to give them a blanket over the tank treatment for a day to reduce their stress


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow thats a great site! Thanks. At a glance it is looking like I have a nitrogen deficiency based on the older leaves of my hygro turning yellowish/bleached and showing holes. Could this also be magnesium? The only symptoms I could find for my crypt would be phosphorous def., except for the fact that the new leaves were affected first... but there are no other explanations on there for dark green/almost purple leaves.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Most likely it is a nitrogen deficiency (low nitrates). If you are using PMDD (google it if not) the chances of it being Mg or P is very low. You could try increasing your Mg by supplimenting your ferts with epsom salts.


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

I wasn't using PMDD and wasn't aware of it. I've switched to Flourish now and we'll see how that works out. I'm going to keep the PMDD in mind for the future. Since I lost some of my plants and fish, I'm waiting on adding any Nitrates. We'll see how things turn out, but my crypt is sprouting new leaves as well as the anubia and the rotala is growing, too. The hygrophila is still having some problems. I removed the damaged leaves and am waiting to see what happens.


----------

